# I was at a Rogers Store and they told me...



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

That by Friday, June 20th, Rogers will release the iPhone data plans / options! So we all will find out how much Canadians will get charged if we buy a iPhone on July 11th!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Man, this is so much like Tom Sawyer whitewashing the fence it's not even funny. It's like we're practically begging Apple to sell us their product. If you build it they will come, I suppose. I think I'm due for a new cellphone anyway.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> It's like we're practically begging Apple to sell us their product.


Ain't that the truth. And what's more, folks will likely pay Rogers well in excess of $800 a year for the privilege of using it too. I guess that says a lot about what people will pay for quality...


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I will not pay $60.00 per month! If Rogers does charge that, I'll just get a iPod touch, it does almost everything the iPhone does and will not cost me money to use it each month!


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

I will certainly not sign a 3 year contract ! If that is the only option, I will buy a 1st gen Jesuz phone.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

atvpatch said:


> I will certainly not sign a 3 year contract ! If that is the only option, I will buy a 1st gen Jesuz phone.


Looks like you better start hitting up eBay now then.

interesting info OP, we'll see if this pans out. There have been reports of other new data plans (for other devices) being unveiled by that date as well, so whether or not this dealer is just getting confused or whether that's a type of implicit confirmation, we'll see.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe I will now upgrade my Motorola StarTAC analog cell phone. People are telling me that digital is the way to go... I hope the iPhone is better than what I'm currently using


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Maybe I will now upgrade my Motorola StarTAC analog cell phone. People are telling me that digital is the way to go... I hope the iPhone is better than what I'm currently using


hah, the StarTAC was a great device back in the day. It was the "first" RAZR (sales volume/ubiquity) 

I think the iPhone is probably a little bit of an upgrade, though


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

I just wish there was another option to Rogers/Fido. Rogers coverage is crappy in Saskatchewan with problems in reception even in the larger centres.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Adguyy said:


> ... I'll just get a iPod touch, it does almost everything the iPhone does and will not cost me money to use it each month!


I suspect that most will be adequately served by an iPod Touch. But, with all the hype, it's sooo tempting to just get one....


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> The monthly fee is the key.


If Rogers were smart, they will match or beat AT&T with the iPhone plan in the states. Just think how many customers they would get. The price point that I'm expecting is $70 total (250 daytime minutes, free evening/weekends after 6, unlimited data).

When I went to the Rogers dealer the other day, he mentioned that prices will probably be around the same as AT&T... and then he asked if I wanted to reserve one and sign-up by putting down a $100 deposit. Ya right... typical Roger$ slimy business tactics.

Wouldn't it be great if Telus announced the day before that they are switching to the GSM network!!! That would for sure put a dent into Rogers business plan.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> mmp said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish there was another option to Rogers/Fido. Rogers coverage is crappy in *Saskatchewan* with problems in reception even in the l*arger centres*.
> ...


ROFL baahahah! that made my day. 

Back to the thread, I went to a Rogers store yesterday and they said they have no idea when the plans will be released. To the OP...I'd bet that employee you talked to is just assuming (if they have other device plans being released Jun 20) that the iPhone will be included in that announcement. Again, all speculation. 

I would sign a 1yr, but anything more and I'll pay the device's full price if thats an option. I'm in a 3yr with Bell and can't wait to get out.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*They have cellular telephones now?*

This news almost sort of makes we want to consider starting to think about the possibility of perhaps acquiring some sort of cellular telephone with some kind of usage plan, or something along those lines.

James


----------



## rambo4 (Jun 14, 2008)

The price will get worked out according to demand and people's willingness to shell out their treasure for this gadget.

As far as I am concerned if the phone and service will "make" me money (in the form of saved time, and crucial emails) I will get one, if I am throwing money away due to overinflated prices and no "practical" use or return on investment, then I will not buy.

If most people follow that sort of strategy, and the prices are far too high then the price will fall. Roger's is a company like any other; we are at a disadvantage here in the Great White North due our smothering bureaucracy and over regulation ( CRTC *cough cough* ) that disenfranchises everyone. You want Roger's to have a lower price, get rid of the protectionism in this country and embrace some real competition.

Anyhow, just have to wait and see what the average consumer decides is too much for what it offers.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

this sucks

my parents wont let me get one unless its less then $50 a month..which wont happen

i wish i could just buy one for $199 and swap sims...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My decision's already made. On July 12th, I'm picking up an iPod Touch. I'm in Mexico for another year, so there's no way I'm signing on to a Rogers multi-year plan. The Touch will do me fine, and my RAZR will still make / receive phone calls & texts. Both are small enough as to not be a burden to carry around together.

Looks like I *might* be ready for the iPhone when the 4G model is released!


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I was in Costco and asked the guy there (they sell cell phones there now). He was saying that it would cost $299 and the data plan would be $45 for 2 MB. I asked him where he got his info, cause I read it would only be $199. He admitted to pulling it out of his butt.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

CdnPhoto said:


> I was in Costco and asked the guy there (they sell cell phones there now). He was saying that it would cost $299 and the data plan would be $45 for 2 MB. I asked him where he got his info, cause I read it would only be $199. He admitted to pulling it out of his butt.


he was partially right... $299 is for the 16GB version...

My guess is likely what's rumored on hofo... $30 for 300MB... I don't think that I would go over that... but who knows... 
right now I'm using my bell HTC touch - I love it... with the only exception of web browsing... it stinks on there... but still doable. also... I only pay $7 for UNLIMITED downloads to it... sigh... oh well... I'm willing to jump ship for the gadgetry...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Hmm...wasn't the goal of Apple at one point to ensure sure data rate plans were low enough to guarantee an enjoyable user web experience?

Looks like the carriers won out in the end.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the Costco guy really had no idea what he was talking about, but felt he had to say something to everyone asking about the iPhone.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

atvpatch said:


> I will certainly not sign a 3 year contract ! If that is the only option, I will buy a 1st gen Jesuz phone.


lol! You're in The Great Country of Canada, either pay more $$ or sign for 3yrs


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

psxp said:


> lol! You're in The Great Country of Canada, either pay more $$ or sign for 3yrs


No, atvpatch is right. If he doesn't want to sign a three-year contract, among his (or her) other options is to buy a 1st-gen iPhone (1.1.4), unlock/jailbreak it, buy a Fido/Rogers SIM and a prepaid card and away he goes. All features work fine.

For some people, this will be the best option.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Man, this is so much like Tom Sawyer whitewashing the fence it's not even funny. It's like we're practically begging Apple to sell us their product. If you build it they will come, I suppose. I think I'm due for a new cellphone anyway.


As I've said before, I have never seen a company that generates such a frothing hunger for their latest products. It is amazing to me.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I got rid of my 1st gen iphone, and now I'm wondering if I*

made a mistake. I work from home so I get all my E-mail directly on my computer and have little or no need at all for a data plan. 

My cut-off price will be $75 a month, anything more and I will start looking on ebay for a 1st gen iphone.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Even 75 bucks a month is too much for me. That figure is deceiving anyways. My last Roger´s plan was on paper 27 dollars a month. Every bill even when I barely used the stupid thing was pushing 40 dollars. They nailed me with fees everywhere!

Then, they started charging me 3 dollar s a month for this stupid magazine that I didn´t order and I had to freak out on them.

Rogers will make sure that 75 is more like a 100 at the end of the day.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

damn it'll be difficult when I come back to Canada. Right now (on Pay&Go) I'm getting 300 texts, unlimited internet, and a bit of credit left to talk or send pictures or whatever - £10/month. That's 20 CAD lol. I dream for the day Canadian telecom catches up to Europe...

Patrix.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

dmpP said:


> My guess is likely what's rumored on hofo... $30 for 300MB...


That would be a disaster for Rogers. The minimum that is acceptable is 1gb.



CubaMark said:


> My decision's already made. On July 12th, I'm picking up an iPod Touch.
> Looks like I *might* be ready for the iPhone when the 4G model is released!


The iPod touch is available now, no need to wait till July 12. 
I wonder when the rumors about the iPhone 4G will start.

Everything is speculation now. The sooner they release the plan details the better. I think they will be released July 10 so they don't scare anyone off with the monthly cost. But I really have no idea.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

atvpatch said:


> I will certainly not sign a 3 year contract ! If that is the only option, I will buy a 1st gen Jesuz phone.


You betcha. I just bought a new Fidomatic because I sort of like having a phone that costs me 10 bucks plus tax a month. 

Three year contract with Rogers? tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*I met a guy driving a Roger's truck...*

I met a guy driving a Roger's truck at the coffee counter at the local gas station.

Being a brilliant conversationalist, I says "I see you guys got the iPhone".

He says, "Yeah. We're gonna make a lot of money!"............


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

exactly! Until the mobile market is totally deregulated in Canada, we're going to continue to get ripped off.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The monthly fee is the key.
> 
> But I like how people don't want to sign three year contracts with Rogers and yet most have been with Rogers for ages. You might as well get the handset discount if you're going to be a customer anyways.


I was just going to say the exact same thing. :clap: 

If you are not thinking of changing to another carrier than why not save money?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

rambo4 said:


> The price will get worked out according to demand and people's willingness to shell out their treasure for this gadget.
> 
> As far as I am concerned if the phone and service will "make" me money (in the form of saved time, and crucial emails) I will get one, if I am throwing money away due to overinflated prices and no "practical" use or return on investment, then I will not buy.
> 
> ...


Virgin came here and they are no different. If the market is willing to pay $75 to $100 a month for cell phone plans for iPhone or any other phone for that matter, then do you think another company is going to come to Canada and sell for a lower price?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

smellybook said:


> made a mistake. I work from home so I get all my E-mail directly on my computer and have little or no need at all for a data plan.
> 
> My cut-off price will be $75 a month, anything more and I will start looking on ebay for a 1st gen iphone.


well, I sold mine, and realised after a day or tow I had made a mistake. I didnt realise how much I used some of the features on it. I had removed the data plan a couple weeks ago, so lack of email no big issue. 

I got another one to tie me over until I see what happens with the 3G version here


----------



## rambo4 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think you answered your own question. Yes, if they want to attract customers, they certainly will compete. The more companies that show up offering similar packages, will mean less chance the Canadian consumers will be a "captive audience". If Roger's does not do right by you, find someone else. Companies usually are acutely aware of this prospect, and do what they can to keep you as a customer.

In Canada it's called foregoing the customer needs and lobbying the CRTC to keep out competition. Regulate regulate and regulate some more. Prices stay high, no competition. Look what it was like with Satellite TV. Pure economic utopia isn't it?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Mt three..nobody wants to lock into a contract, yet they'll be with them for 15 years...hello? You likely wasted hundreds, maybe thousands buying the phone instead of getting a whopping discount to lock in...


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

Hear it straight from the horse's @ss: 

globeandmail.com: Rogers to unveil new data plan with iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr. Fartleberry said:


> Hear it straight from the horse's @ss:
> 
> globeandmail.com: Rogers to unveil new data plan with iPhone


This article said nothing. No story would have been better.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Even 75 bucks a month is too much for me. That figure is deceiving anyways. My last Roger´s plan was on paper 27 dollars a month. Every bill even when I barely used the stupid thing was pushing 40 dollars. They nailed me with fees everywhere!
> 
> Then, they started charging me 3 dollar s a month for this stupid magazine that I didn´t order and I had to freak out on them.
> 
> Rogers will make sure that 75 is more like a 100 at the end of the day.


lets see $75 + 6.95 system access fee + $1.00 911 calling + 13% tax = $93.73
did I miss something.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jeepguy said:


> lets see $75 + 6.95 system access fee + $1.00 911 calling + 13% tax = $93.73
> did I miss something.


Perhaps text messaging, 6:00 p.m. calling, and a few other things. Unless they all get included and "wrapped up in a nice little package."


----------

